# UPS and/or Antique Electronic Supply



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Has anyone ordered anything recently from Antique Electronic Supply [aka tubesandmore,com, amplifiedparts.com, cedist.com]?

They're the only place that has a specific tube I want to try at a reasonable price, but they pretty much force you to pick UPS for shipping. They have a $10 UPS and about six other choices from $20-$40. For some reason they only offer a $40 USPS.

I don't want to get FIA by UPS. The new free trade deal is supposed give you a higher limit before duties, but I assume that wont stop the UPS brokerage fee scam.

Are they still charging brokerage fees on all small packages?

I can wait until the border opens if I have to.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It might end up cheaper to pay the $40 USPS.

Honestly I'm to the point where I'll pay someone else more just to avoid UPS.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Never use Fedex ever. They doubled the price they gave when the item was delivered. Then they sent me a bogus bill for $73 of made up charges for a shipment from 6 months ago that I prepaid the shipment ($285 usd). Then gave them more money when it arrived. I called and disputed the new $73 bill and they threatened to ruin my credit rating if I didn't pay. A different agent said if I paid $16 the bill would be satisfied, so I begrudgingly paid. Fuck Fedex.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Fed Ex has been my first choice of couriers for many years now and they've never failed to deliver. I've had no problems whatsoever, no surprise charges, no missing packages.

UPS? Well, there's a hell of a lot of smoke.......has to be a fire burning somewhere.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

What is the tube? Someone here might be able to find a better source. Maybe even in Canada.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

It will still come by Canada post. It's Ups epacket... I use them all the time. 2 weeks last time I ordered. Never any customs or brokerage


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I use USPS when i order in the US even if its almost twice the original shipping charges. After duty and processing fees USPS ends up cheaper in the end. Took me several orders to figure that out.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

That's awesome. But what if you don't have a choice? Antique Supply uses epacket exclusively for small packet to Canada


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

jbealsmusic said:


> What is the tube? Someone here might be able to find a better source. Maybe even in Canada.


I want to get 2 x JJ ECC802. Tubedepot [I meant TheTubeStore!] has the gold plated ones, and I would just get it there if I had to pay an extra $30USD.

I was thinking I would email them and see if they can be special ordered.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

knight_yyz said:


> It will still come by Canada post. It's Ups epacket... I use them all the time. 2 weeks last time I ordered. Never any customs or brokerage


How does that work? UPS picks it up and gives it to USPS?



https://www.ups.com/assets/resources/media/en_US/UPSMI_Intl_Sales_Sheet.pdf



Or maybe it is a USPS ePacket that UPS sells to the sender?

"Unsorted, unposted mail picked up and processed in our facilities and delivered to postal authorities within 24 hours"

Ok, so UPS picks it up, probably sorts it by country and gives it to USPS? Or takes it to Canada and gives it to Canada Post? It must be the former.









I'm still not sure I understand. I think this says that UPS doesn't fly the packages to the destination country, so they must give the item to USPS.

That's good. You have to be a UPS Mail Innovations customer, or can anyone send an ePacket?


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Hammerhands said:


> I want to get 2 x JJ ECC802. Tubedepot has the gold plated ones, and I would just get it there if I had to pay an extra $30USD.
> 
> I was thinking I would email them and see if they can be special ordered.


Canadian source:
Regular = JJ ECC82 / 12AU7 Audio Tubes - www.thetubestore.com
Gold = JJ ECC802-S / 12AU7 Gold Audio Tubes - www.thetubestore.com


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Sorry, yes, I meant TheTubeStore. There's a regular pin ECC802 as well that only AES has listed at about $13 USD.


----------



## lovetoplay (Nov 8, 2013)

There are a few sources for tubes in Canada that sort of fly under the radar: www.partsconnexion.com, www.canuckaudiomart.com and a bit of a long shot is www.sphere.bc.ca. You might get lucky at one of these sites.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I bumped into dbtubes.com, they say they have all WJ Ford's stock.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Small box from Antique Electr/ tubesandmore take 4 -5 weeks in may 2020 with cheapest shipping.

In Canada I order tubes from ;





__





www.thetubestore.com - Your online source for audio vacuum tubes.


Audio tubes for any amplifier: from high end home audio to classic guitar amps. If you aren't sure about which valve you need, or what tubes you can substitute, let us help you. More electron tubes can be found in the tube store collection of New Old Stock (NOS) If you are looking for a tube...




www.thetubestore.com


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I don't know how epacket works but I am assuming it is picked up by UPS then sorted and sent to USPS then Canada Post.


----------

